# Talking napsgear



## JuiceNaps (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd like to leave a review of napsgear and give them praise. They are super legit and trustworthy all around. I've had nothing but good experiences and highly recommend napsgear.


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2019)

JuiceNaps said:


> I'd like to leave a review of napsgear and give them praise. They are super legit and trustworthy all around. I've had nothing but good experiences and highly recommend napsgear.



You should take a Dirt Nap, douche bag.

Do you know Wallie? He wants to meet your kids....


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 7, 2019)

I was hoping this would be a thread about naps (the sleeping kind)


----------



## DNW (Oct 7, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I was hoping this would be a thread about naps (the sleeping kind)



Let's just hijack it and make it about that.  There isnt anything better than taking an afternoon nap during a severe thunderstorm


----------



## Trump (Oct 7, 2019)

I love to eat rub one out then nap, best hours nap that you could wish for


----------



## Trump (Oct 7, 2019)

FD I don’t eat and rub one out at the same time before you ask


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2019)

Naps at work at the best!!!


----------



## The Tater (Oct 7, 2019)

I just woke up from my nap. What did I miss?


----------



## BrotherJ (Oct 7, 2019)

What's the ideal nap time? I'm gonna say 2pm gives you plenty of daylight left and feeling rested.


----------



## thewolf31 (Oct 7, 2019)

Talking about naps really gets me going...


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 7, 2019)

I really enjoy super legit naps.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 7, 2019)

Your napsgear talks to you?  What does it say?  


Napsgear - "Hey, go be a shill on UG today and leave me some positive reviews even though I'm fake as fck"

JuiceNaps - "Great idea Napsgear, I'll do that"


----------



## Raider (Oct 7, 2019)

I love a nap on a good rainy day. If I’m in Mexico I like to take a siesta! Via con dios nappy juice


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm about to take a nap now, I'll let you know how it went in an hour.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2019)

Isn't this that P2P internet file sharing that got sued by Metallica?


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'm about to take a nap now, I'll let you know how it went in an hour.



My nap went well, I feel recovered. No bloodwork to prove it though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

naps has nothing on tillacle labs


----------



## automatondan (Oct 7, 2019)

I think its super ironic/retarded that they keep coming back... They have never gotten a positive thread. The more and more they post on here, the worse they look. Its funny IMO.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 8, 2019)

I took a nap at lunch today. It was legit. I felt super rested when I woke up.


----------



## Raider (Oct 8, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> My nap went well, I feel recovered. No bloodwork to prove it though.


CJ, when your nap bloods come in please let us know how they look. I’m not a doctor, but if you’re running a full hour you may need a pop-tart as an A.I. When you wake up! Just saying.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 8, 2019)

Naps are the best!!!! A good mid day nap makes anyones day better!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 8, 2019)

In my great and unmatched wisdom, I fully support naps.....


----------



## Raider (Oct 8, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> In my great and unmatched wisdom, I fully support naps.....


F D your knowledge IS.......... truly unmatched my friend!!!


----------



## Massacre (Oct 12, 2019)

I just woke up from a nap.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 12, 2019)

I took an amazing nap today. Play on drinking some beer tonight and maybe a few naps tomorrow too.


----------



## Skeeto (Jun 27, 2020)

For all the noobs that happen to find this page (like myself) - understand that everyone is sick and tired of napsgear and their absolute horse shit scam of an operation. They are selective scammers. They may also send you the complete wrong hormone (to save costs) in place of what you ordered. Do not order from them - Period. Waste no more time thinking about these guys and move on, I apologize ahead about bumping up and old thread but if it saves somebody time, safety and money I think it is ok.


----------



## Skeeto (Jun 27, 2020)

But I do love naps right after a big steak lunch...


----------



## Trish (Jul 4, 2020)

Is that you in the picture? My goodness...I'll have me some wet dreams now....gotta take a nap. I'd love to rub oil all over your tanned body....


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 4, 2020)

Trish said:


> Is that you in the picture? My goodness...I'll have me some wet dreams now....gotta take a nap. I'd love to rub oil all over your tanned body....



Ha ha...way to go Skeeto! ;^ )


----------



## Laser50216 (Jul 17, 2020)

JuiceNaps said:


> I'd like to leave a review of napsgear and give them praise. They are super legit and trustworthy all around. I've had nothing but good experiences and highly recommend napsgear.



what do you buy, how much, and from which labs?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 6, 2020)

I saw this thread and thot...do these ****ers still give money to these guys after all the bad shit you read about? Good to know its just a troll. I thot another high school kid was bamboozled.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 7, 2020)

We ain’t talking Naps gear we talking naps here.


----------



## Monster053 (Aug 17, 2020)

I hate naps. Naps suck. Especially an underdosed or bunk ass nap. There’s my take on my naps


----------



## joetastic82 (Nov 9, 2021)

An hour nap after work then go lift that's a good day!


----------

